
Samsung files patent suits vs Apple in Korea, Japan, Germany - ssclafani
http://www.reuters.com/article/2011/04/22/us-samsung-apple-idUSTRE73L0DG20110422
======
YooLi
There is a reason they didn't file in the US too. I don't know it though. :)
Anyone?

~~~
awa
The same reason Apple filed in US instead of Korea?

~~~
protomyth
Probably or it is just a little ratchet up in the back-and-forth. I would
imagine it will come down to some agreement because the internal divisions of
Samsung have some very different goals regarding Apple.

